# FREE Custom Shift Boot - Leather/Alcantara/Carbon Fiber



## ShiftStyle (Feb 25, 2008)

Hi guys,

I'm looking for someone with a U13 Altima that is willing to lend out their shift boot.

I make custom shift boot, e-brake boots, and other parts, and I'm looking to get a pattern made for the Altima.

I just need to borrow it for a few days, and I'll send you back a FREE custom shift boot. Here are all the materials and colors you can choose from: :::: Shift Style :::: Color Chart

And here are some samples of my work on various vehicles:
































































Thanks


----------



## Iceman00 (Jul 24, 2006)

Stupid weaksauce question. Would you make them for automatic cars? And how about a Ebrake boot as well?


----------



## ShiftStyle (Feb 25, 2008)

Iceman00 said:


> Stupid weaksauce question. Would you make them for automatic cars? And how about a Ebrake boot as well?


Unless the automatic has a boot, it's usually very difficult to put one together.

In some vehicles, the same boot that the manual uses will also work with the auto.

For the Altima, unfortunately it does not.


----------



## 95_altima_ka24de (Jan 2, 2008)

true about the auto shift boot but i have took the plastics off and put a shift boot in looks like a stick i no lame but the stuff was broken when i got it so i did it this way . wut you plan on doin with the ebrake cover its like rubber? let me no i wouldnt mind sendin my stuff to you


----------



## ShiftStyle (Feb 25, 2008)

95_altima_ka24de said:


> true about the auto shift boot but i have took the plastics off and put a shift boot in looks like a stick i no lame but the stuff was broken when i got it so i did it this way . wut you plan on doin with the ebrake cover its like rubber? let me no i wouldnt mind sendin my stuff to you


Do you happen to have a photo of the e-brake?


----------



## 95_altima_ka24de (Jan 2, 2008)

do you want a pic of the boot or of itself intact? ill take both and they will be on here tomorrow


----------



## 86fiveoh (Apr 22, 2008)

shiftstyle, i could lend ya mine probably. would need to pull it tomorrow night after work. where are u located?


----------



## ShiftStyle (Feb 25, 2008)

95_altima_ka24de said:


> do you want a pic of the boot or of itself intact? ill take both and they will be on here tomorrow


Best to see it installed.


----------



## ShiftStyle (Feb 25, 2008)

86fiveoh said:


> shiftstyle, i could lend ya mine probably. would need to pull it tomorrow night after work. where are u located?


We're in Texas.

We need the shift boot, e-brake boot (if applicable), and armrest (if applicable).

Thanks


----------



## 86fiveoh (Apr 22, 2008)

ok ill see what i can do in the next couple of days for ya


----------



## 95_altima_ka24de (Jan 2, 2008)

get them tomorrow sry guys sick today  tomorrow for sure


----------



## ShiftStyle (Feb 25, 2008)

95_altima_ka24de said:


> get them tomorrow sry guys sick today  tomorrow for sure


Thanks, hope you feel better


----------



## 95_altima_ka24de (Jan 2, 2008)

thanks sry once again i no im slackin need to get them pics ill right myself a note


----------



## 95_altima_ka24de (Jan 2, 2008)

95_altima_ka24de said:


> thanks sry once again i no im slackin need to get them pics ill right myself a note


----------



## ShiftStyle (Feb 25, 2008)

95_altima_ka24de said:


>


We could probably put something together to wrap the handle, and go around the base. It might require a little bit of glue to hold it all in place, but nothing really major.

Please send it into us, along with the factory shift boot, and we'll get to work on it.

Thanks


----------



## 95_altima_ka24de (Jan 2, 2008)

where do i send it ......just the boot right?


----------



## Iceman00 (Jul 24, 2006)

Get a picture of the shifter too. They could make something for that ...


----------



## 95_altima_ka24de (Jan 2, 2008)

Iceman00 said:


> Get a picture of the shifter too. They could make something for that ...


mine isnt stock but ill put a pic up when i get home anyway to see wut they could do


----------



## ShiftStyle (Feb 25, 2008)

95_altima_ka24de said:


> where do i send it ......just the boot right?


If you have a factory boot that is not already listed on our site (:::: Shift Style :::: Home), you can send yours to us with the following form: :::: Shift Style :::: Free Boot

Thanks


----------



## ShiftStyle (Feb 25, 2008)

JUST A BUMP


----------

